# your other interest x



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

i used to play county badmonton but i don't anymore i wish i still did but it was to much with the horses aswell so i gave the badminton up, i also do x-country running which i absolutely adore lol! anyways what about everyone else?
What else do you like?


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i have never heard of Man United, but i'm in the USA. 

i enjoy Photography, Crocheting, reading, movies, i raise Crested Geckos, and i love all animals, i used to be a rehabber for insectivorous bats, but it took up too much of my private time at home.


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

ColleenT said:


> i have never heard of Man United, but i'm in the USA.
> 
> i enjoy Photography, Crocheting, reading, movies, i raise Crested Geckos, and i love all animals, i used to be a rehabber for insectivorous bats, but it took up too much of my private time at home.


YOU HAVE NEVER HEARD OF MAN UNITED !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL, please don't take offense. i'm american and over 30...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

What's Man United?  

I love to take pictures (Mostly of my horses though), writing, reading, watching anime and playing video games. I'm really into Call of Duty 3 for the X-box 360 right now  I can't drive a jeep, but I'm pretty good with a tank


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I really like sewing and making things, especially new tack for the horses. I also love reading, writing, EATING (I'm so wonderful at it :lol, spending time with my boyfriend or sister, my dogs, learning about new subjects or researching horses, volunteering with the disabled and bargain shopping.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

haha eating, thats my favourite thing to do we have so much in common lol ive heard of man united but im not a fan i like Liverpool!!!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

Friesian Mirror said:


> What's Man United?
> 
> I love to take pictures (Mostly of my horses though), writing, reading, watching anime and playing video games. I'm really into Call of Duty 3 for the X-box 360 right now  I can't drive a jeep, but I'm pretty good with a tank


 :shock: am sooooooooooooo in shock! :shock: - everyone in the uk knows man united !

man united are the greatest football team ever , you must know david beckham? , becks played for us when he was in his prime  x


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I think I've heard his name before....Hmm, I need to watch more soccer....  Does anyone else like to scrapbook? I love it


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

ohhh i love scrap booking!!! :!: I have so many pics of me riding in it though.thats practically what all of the pics are of.


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

my other love is manga/anime/dramas/jpop/kpop. Asian stuff. When I'm not riding I'm either listening to jpop, translating japanese songs, learning japanese, or watching dramas. pretty much my life.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I know who David Beckham is. He's *gorgeous*. :wink:


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

yes have heard of Beckham and seen the movie- Bend it like Beckham.


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

kristy said:


> I know who David Beckham is. He's *gorgeous*. :wink:


becks is such a ledge !

he played for us for 11 years ( 1992 - 2003 ) at the time he was the best player in the world! - but now ronaldo is the best player and united have him too !

yey - milan 2morrow! come on united :wink: x


----------



## NirvanaRider (Mar 28, 2007)

I am a HUGE English football fan (yes, I remembered its football and not soccer) GO MANCHESTER!! 

Well, I am really into fish & shrimp. I am starting to collect shrimp just like you collect different fish. For right now, most of my time is spent in theatre, doing technical theatre and play production...but that will all end this summer. *shrugs* I am a boring person lol, I have like nothing outside horses.


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

NirvanaRider said:


> I am a HUGE English football fan (yes, I remembered its football and not soccer) GO MANCHESTER!!
> 
> Well, I am really into fish & shrimp. I am starting to collect shrimp just like you collect different fish. For right now, most of my time is spent in theatre, doing technical theatre and play production...but that will all end this summer. *shrugs* I am a boring person lol, I have like nothing outside horses.


  united are out of the champion's league !  but we still can do the double and win the FA cup and the Premiership ! ! !  X


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Food is my other interest, I just cannot get enough of it, I am surprised I am still reasonably slim.
Lisa.x


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

Photography, motorcycling, art, playing guitar and Piano


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hi i like sewing,photography,dancing and singing hey kristy what do u make for ur horse?? would be intrested to find out what as i love making stuff


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

giget said:


> hi i like sewing,photography,dancing and singing hey kristy what do u make for ur horse?? would be intrested to find out what as i love making stuff



Let's see. If you go to my journal you can see where I made repairs to my horse's blanket. The last thing I made with a halter cover (as not to rub off the fur). I think my next project will be polo wraps and then a saddle blanket. Oh, I've made a tail bag as well. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I like art/photography, reading, shopping but riding is the most important thing  . Oh i like cooking too.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Photograpy, writing poetry, hockey lacrosse and i used to do polocrosse but thats sorta with horses.... :? ok so it is  :wink: :roll:


----------

